# End of season pictures from Truckee CA April 2011



## James D

We had a near record snow fall season, the nearby ski resorts claim more that 700 inch totals. Here are a few pictures from Tahoe Donner and Squaw Valley, Calif. Cleaning up, the first week of April 2011.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96894&stc=1&d=1302464421
The first pic is a street in Tahoe Donner.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96895&stc=1&d=1302464648
The second pic is a Truckee Town split unit, loader mount blower cutting back in Tahoe Donner. That's probably why the telephones and cable tv aren't reliable in winter...

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96896&stc=1&d=1302464787
The thiird pic is a Cat 950 in Squaw Valley.

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96896&stc=1&d=1302464787
The fourth pic is a Placer County DOT blower and blade, in Squaw Valley.

Hope you like, cheers from Truckee, James D


----------



## Matson Snow

That is insane.....I have been to your neck of the woods and its Awesome....Whats your Normal average 200"-300".....We have guys *****ing on here when they get 40"-50" a Year.....:laughing:


----------



## James D

Matson,

I don't know area the average, probably over 300". We didn't get 700" in Truckee, not down in the Martis Valley. Tahoe Donner is in Truckee but it is higher, about the same as Donner Pass and Soda Springs. They, and Alpine Meadows and Squaw Valley, got buried this year.

That snow came in big storms; we had a six week drought (no snow) in Jan and the first half of Feb. The guys at Squaw Valley say that they had four >100" storm cycles this season, and that before this season there were only _two_ 100" storms in the last twenty years! (I don't know that for a fact, not sure how to find 'offical records' for the ski resort.)

One more pic, for any rail fans. 
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96898&stc=1&d=1302469432
The Leslie rotary plows are the Haley's Comet of the rails; very seldom seen. This pic is the rotary in the rail yard in Truckee. It's only the second time that I have ever seen one on the rails. Wish I could have seen it working. I'm sure that there will be DVD videos of the rotary working on Donner Pass for sale in a month or two...

Cheers, James D

PS: The last pic is one of my streets, I have all the driveways on this one.
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96899&stc=1&d=1302469976


----------



## FordFisherman

Incredible. I take it that "neighborhood kids shoveling walkways" are tough to find around there.


----------



## CGM Inc.

A reason to quit snow work


----------



## mixerman

*Blue Canyon Freeway Sign*

We had a little snow on the other side of the mountain too.
This is the freeway sign at Blue Canyon, at just 5200'.
Below the sign you can just see the top of the 8' snow stakes.
Thumbs Up
Ya gotta love it!

James, I saw the rotary on the railroad blowing snow once when I was a kid working working at Soda Springs.
It made the Cal Trans rotary's look puny.. 
Milas


----------



## James D

*A few more pictures*

A few more pictures, from the Truckee Tahoe area.

I was just up in Alpine Meadows. It's about half way between Truckee and Lake Tahoe. It's a ski area community on the north facing side of a mountain, so not much sun. They got buried this year. I have a friend who plows there, with a TV145 and Pronovost 108" blower. That's way too big a machine for me, but I don't think that he could get by with anything smaller...

The first three pics are in Alpine Meadows.
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96908&stc=1&d=1302547503
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96909&stc=1&d=1302547503
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96910&stc=1&d=1302547503

FWIW, here's one nore pic from Tahoe Donner. I don't have any pictures of the machines that the guys doing driveways there are using. There are rear cab Holders, front cab Holders, TV 145s, and JD 444 size loaders with monobloc and split unit blowers, and Trackess adn MB tractors/blowers. Even with all the machines driving down the streets, it doesn't seem like I've ever seen three of the tractors that are setup the same way.
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96911&stc=1&d=1302547503

cheers, James


----------



## redneck farmer

some awesome pic you've got snow like that would cripple us back on the other side of the country as no one has blower units anymore


----------



## James D

*Three more pictures from Alpine Meadows*

Three more pictures from Alpine Meadows, if anyone likes more ...

http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96912&stc=1&d=1302549520
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96913&stc=1&d=1302549520
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96914&stc=1&d=1302549520

cheers!


----------



## James D

******* farmer;1277664 said:


> some awesome pic you've got snow like that would cripple us back on the other side of the country as no one has blower units anymore


At least two of the contractors in Alpine Meadows use loaders. One has Cat 950s with buckets and the other has Cat 96x size loaders with blades. They build some crazy ramps out there! I couldn't get a pic of a ramp that that you could tell what was in dthe picture...

When I started, we about all used loaders. And it was a _mess_. We'd push snow all over the place, into the banks, and leave big windrows everywhere. Amd wipeout all the landscaping in everyones front yards. After we'd plow the driveways, it would look like someone had been playing in the street with monster trucks!


----------



## Matson Snow

I understand they extended the Ski Season......I have been to Tahoe a couple of times and it is Awesome....Thanks for the Pictures....They are Great....Thumbs Up


----------



## James D

Matson Snow;1277696 said:


> I understand they extended the Ski Season......I have been to Tahoe a couple of times and it is Awesome....Thanks for the Pictures....They are Great....Thumbs Up


Yeah, they may not stay open 'till the Fourth of July, but they'll for sure be open for that holiday weekend. Squaw Valley USA says they'll open weekends 'till the Fourth. (I This'll be in the wrong forum, but on the topic of Squaw Valley USA, here's a pic I posted in another thread of the parking lot equipment at Squaw Valley. When the snow isn't too deep, the guys will gang plow with the big loaders, two or three wide. Fun to watch, kind of like the elephant ballet in the old "Fantasia" cartoon.)


----------



## Morrissey snow removal

thats a crazy amount of snow


----------



## ken643

That is AMAZING amounts of snow. I never ever saw anything like that before.


----------



## mchur01

WOW, thats insane!! I have never been in that much snow.


----------



## James D

*One last pic*

Saw this yesterday.
http://www.plowsite.com/attachment.php?attachmentid=96993&stc=1&d=1302803549


----------



## 6.5 Chevy

WOW that is a lot of snow To much for that house some one did not do there job


----------



## leon

*snow etc.*

Heres a link to a railroad snow caster video that makes the Leslie look small.

www.nrk.no/nett-tvklipp/4821192/


----------



## PrimoSR

That's awesome, I have a friend who lives in Squaw Valley. I can't wait to visit one of these winters and experience it myself.


----------



## Mikemat31

I am 16 I live in nj and after 6in of snow people are paralyzed for a day. I don't get it. I went out west this year for a school ski trip. I live, dream, sleep, eat because of snow. It keeps me going! and when I went out west never in my life had I seen anything like it. Its like all the movies, the pictures, and magazines but its everywhere. You don't need to go far to find picturesque spots. It just amazes. I better get back to sleep so I can continue dreaming of that snow here in NJ!!!!!

thanks for posting!


----------



## justinizzi

Very cool more pics please


----------



## JTVLandscaping

Any of that snow still left?


----------



## eclipse85k10

Wow thats more than I remember seeing up there! From 2007-2010 I drove truck from reno to truckee, down to south lake and down into Carson city. Even some times down to Mammoth Lakes, I saw them on the national news this last winter for their snow fall in Mammoth. Man I sure didn't miss out this last winter moving back to Spokane.

Oh how you dont mind, here is a picture I took last spring in Spooner pass... not nearly that much snow last year


----------

